# Big pig little pig



## grams (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a 10 year old big pot belly pig that has only lived with two horses.  Now have 5 month old pot belly rescue. Can the two be put together?  They now have a wooden fence between them.


----------



## miron28 (Nov 1, 2009)

you can put them together they should be fine but the older one might attack the little one for a half a day just to show the little one who the boss is. i just put three little pigs in with my 2 pot belly pigs and they both would not let the little one in the hut. but by tonight they should be OK


----------

